

Ultimate ultralight travel packing list - louisphilippe
http://snarkynomad.com/ultimate-ultralight-travel-packing-list/

======
louisphilippe
As someone who is hoping to do some world travel in the next few months, I
found this guide contains a lot of good, actionable tips. I traveled before
with way too much weight, this seems like a much better way to go. Thought
this might be helpful for the digital nomads and other travelers out there.

